

What are my rights if website who has my credit card details, was hacked? - gopalanj

What are Consumer rights if an online merchant who have my credit card details, has been hacked?  Say, I have registered my credit card with xyz.com and it was hacked and possible my credit card details have been stolen.  What are my rights here?  Is there any law, by which the merchant should inform me or the credit card issuer bank?
======
jnorthrop
Most US states have breach notification laws. It does vary from state to state
quite a bit but in most cases they would need to notify you if the knew that
someone grabbed your credit card details. Here is a list of the laws
<http://www.ncsl.org/default.aspx?tabid=13489>

~~~
gopalanj
Thank you jnorthrop. Will dig deeper into these laws.

------
jcol
You're only liable for the first $50, but most banks won't even make you pay
that. Once you report a fraudulent transaction, they will typically reimburse
you within 24 hours but some banks take longer.

I never really looked into whether there's any obligation to notify me,
because I'm not responsible for any fraudulent transactions anyways.

